# Pine Sol in fly spray?



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't think it sounds very safe, but the ACV, and Listerine are good ingredients. I knew someone that made their own homemade fly spray with peppermint and pine oil, and I believe something about pine repels them. So that may be why, perhaps try the formula, but use pine oil instead of Pine Sol. Or maybe he meant pine oil not pine sol?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Pine Sol is probably no more toxic than the ingredients in store bought fly repellent.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

The Apple cinder does wonders for flies and the Listerine for mosquitoes but this is the first time I've heard of anything that works on horse flies and ticks. 

He does believe its the pine oil in Pine Sol. 

I did google and several people did say they used it with no problems. I might have to give it a try.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Maybe citronella oil added to those ingredients would help.


This is _*not *_the oil you use in lamps, but the oil made for including in animal fly repellants...

Hate horse flies...ticks to!

Best of luck!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

We used 1/3 Water 1/3 Apple Cider and 1/3 Pine Sol washing liquid.

It worked wonders. We found we had to apply it a bit more often, and their coats get a bit of a build up. If left out in the rain, you get a squeaky clean horse 

Never did ours any harm!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Look into buying or making a Manitoba Fly trap. I made mine, a 6' pyramid of plywood and screen with a black ball handing down the middle. The first year it was up it caught dozens of horse flies daily which fed a couple of nesting sparrows that would get in there and grab them. If you google it you will see what I mean.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thanks DuffyDuck. I'm gonna try it for sure. 

Saddlebags i don't have a fly problem at my house. Its out on the trail


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I started putting a couple drops of an herbal flea shampoo for dogs in the homemade fly spray I mix up (permethrin, Avon skin so soft, water, ACV) and it made a big difference in the amount of time it actually works.

I know from gardening that ordinary soap will make an insecticide stick better to a plant so figured it might stick to hair better too. Seems to work.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I use ACV, canola oil and pine sol in equal parts. Polo boss says his horses now smell like a clean salad. He exaggerates.


----------

